# Need pants...686 Cargos or Ride Belltown's..or..



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

the 686 are pretty baggy, maybe try on some different sizes cause they are great pants, havent been too warm, cold or gotten wet at all in some very variable conditions.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

^agree..
the 686 smarty cargo pants run big


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm 5'9" and 155lbs...you think a small will fit me? I don't want them to be super emo girl jean style nor do I want them to be super baggy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Regulatori said:


> I'm 5'9" and 155lbs...you think a small will fit me? I don't want them to be super emo girl jean style nor do I want them to be super baggy.


I'm 5'9.5" and 150 pounds and the smalls are baggy on me. I have a pretty small waist though.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, I ended up spending 2 hours driving to 4 stores to see what size I am..every store only had XL in the 686 Cargos. I was able to try on the Belltowns but they're pretty thin with no lining and liked the Cargo's better. Ended up ordering a medium from one online site and a small from another...I'll just return the one that doesn't fit.


----------

